# Drei Fragen an…



## MJahn (3 Februar 2020)

*Tim Aufderheide - Applikationsingenieur Kunststoffmaschinen*


*Welche Anforderungen stellen unsere Kunden an eine Software für  Extruder? Welche Herausforderungen ergeben sich daraus für KEB?*



Unsere  Kunden erwarten bei der Automatisierung ihrer Maschine eine  Komplettlösung. Dabei gilt es, ein System mit aufeinander abgestimmten  Komponenten zu realisieren. Im Bereich Extruder gehen wir bei KEB mit  unseren 360°-Lösungen auf diese Wünsche ein. Wir liefern nicht nur die  Hardware in Form vom HMI, über die Steuerung und Drives bis hin zu den  Motoren, sondern auch die Software inklusive passender Visualisierung.  In der heutigen Zeit sind Anwender es von Smartphones und Tablets  gewohnt, eine übersichtliche und ansprechende Bedienoberfläche  vorzufinden. Bei der Softwareerstellung für unsere HMIs spielen  Benutzerfreundlichkeit und intuitive Bedienung eine große Rolle. Dazu  zählt auch die Entwicklung einer modernen HMI-Oberfläche, bei der nicht  nur die Funktion, sondern auch das Design berücksichtigt wird.


*Was steckt hinter unserer Idee?*



Extrudersoftware von KEB: HMI Oberfläche

Die  Extrudersoftware besteht aus zwei Projekteilen: einem für die SPS und  einem für die HMI-Oberfläche. Beides sind Projektframeworks, an denen  der Kunde ansetzen kann, um unser Softwareprojekt um seine gewünschten  Features zu erweitern, zum Beispiel ganz einfach über unsere Software COMBIVIS studio HMI.  Dies verhält sich ähnlich wie der Umgang mit „Open Source“-Software.  Wir erhoffen uns dadurch, den Marktanteil von KEB im Bereich der  Steuerungstechnik zu erweitern. Das Angebot von Hardware alleine reicht  hierfür allerdings nicht aus. Durch die Kombination aus Hardware mit  entsprechender Software bieten wir unseren Kunden Vorteile und heben uns  so in der Branche von anderen Lösungen ab.

*Welche Innovation und welchen Mehrwert beinhaltet unsere Lösung?*

 Um  Zeit und Kapazitäten in der eigenen Softwareentwicklung zu sparen, kann  der Kunde einen bestehenden Softwarekern nutzen, um weitere Funktionen  darauf aufzubauen. Durch die Erweiterbarkeit des Projektframeworks ist  es möglich, die Maschine mit einer eigenen „Visitenkarte“ zu versehen.  So wollen wir kleineren und mittleren Unternehmen die Möglichkeit geben,  mit einer Vielzahl an bereits vorab implementierten Features sowie  einem modernen HMI-Design, ihre Maschinen auf den aktuellen Stand der  Technik zu bringen, ohne dabei eine komplette Steuerungssoftware  erstellen zu müssen.
 Darüber hinaus wurde bei der Entwicklung der  Softwarelösung für Extruder auf die Einhaltung der Euromap-Standards  geachtet, sodass sie durch offene Schnittstellen im Bereich der  Industrie 4.0 einsatzbereit ist. Die Maschine kann beispielsweise  einfach über einen Router mit dem Internet verbunden werden, sodass  Fernwartung und ein Online-Zugriff kein Problem darstellen.




Mehr Infos gibt es hier:https://www.keb.de/news/drei-fragen-an


----------



## Larzerus (3 Februar 2020)

Das ist aber hier falsch eingeordnet.
Für Werbung gibt's ja eigentlich das Unterforum: Werbung und Produktneuheiten


​


----------



## MJahn (3 Februar 2020)

Stimmt, wohl. Hab mich im wohl verklickt. Danke für den Hinweiß!


----------



## Captain Future (7 Februar 2020)

Aber leider von der Software keine Demo .... oder ich habe nichts gefunden


----------



## MJahn (1 April 2020)

Hallo,

Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort. Unsere HMI Software kann hier Kostenlos geladen und getestet werden:

https://www.keb.de/control-automation/visualisierung/c6-hmi

Dann unter dem Reiter Software unten links das Setup laden.


----------

